# Renegades? What hoof boots do you put on your horse?



## MyBoyPuck

I use them and love them. Horse's who hate other types of boots that come up too high act like they don't know they are on there. I have had problems with the wires coming out, but then I don't think I tightened them enough when I first adjusted them. They can get stuck on things like tree roots that stick up out of the ground, which is what happened to my horse, but other than that they are great. 

When you measure, go a size larger. Don't order the cutback option unless you're sure your horse's feet are really short in length. Unlike other boots, they don't have be super tight to stay on and you don't want the back of the hoof unsupported by a too-short boot size. When in doubt, just take pics of your horse's foot measurements and email the company for an opinion. 

If you're going to be using them on trails, order a bright color so it's easy to find it you do lose one. I had to get black since I use them as schooling shows and they are a *itch to find in the woods.


----------



## Crimsons Clover

I use the easyboot edge and love that is it a customized fit for every hoof tightness wise. I go through a lot of wet grass, sucking mud, water, and rocky hills and have never lost a boot or had a traction problem. The only problem I have is that my horse cuts his ankles with the screws on the opposite boot so he has to wear splint boots or polos when I have his easyboots on.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Oh I forgot, for good traction, get the boots with studs. They are a little slippery on wet grass without studs. With studs, they are fine.


----------



## Saddlebag

A gal who rides in the mountains prefers the Renegades. They fit below the hair line so no rubbing. She'd used the Epics but for the type of riding she does, the Renegades work best for her horse.


----------



## Thyme

Thanks you guys!
I think my appy has average hooves, I am having my farrier help me

Can you explain to me your experience with the Easyboot Edge boots? How easy are they to get on?

We go through deep mud I am afraid the renegade is just going to get sucked down forever lol


----------



## Crimsons Clover

Thyme said:


> Thanks you guys!
> I think my appy has average hooves, I am having my farrier help me
> 
> Can you explain to me your experience with the Easyboot Edge boots? How easy are they to get on?
> 
> We go through deep mud I am afraid the renegade is just going to get sucked down forever lol


The edge opens super wide and I find them extreamly easy to get on. they are fairly priced too which is a big deal to me. My favorite part is the gaiters because it makes them near impossible to loose even in deep mud. 

I know boots and wet grass aren't supposed to go well together but I have not noticed a problem at all even in irrigated hay fields and I've never used studs.


----------



## Missy May

I am glad I found this thread. I started a thread sometime asking if anyone had ever tried old macs and Back Country Easyboots...no response. 
I like old macs, a lot...and the trails I ride on are a lot rougher than I wish they were...they change drastically from all potato size rocks, to dirt, to pea sized gravel, to large rock, etc., and put wear on a shoe. Old Macs hold up to it - well. BUT, they are a bear to put on - I mean, shwew!!! And, you have to train each horse to the macs on rocky terrain. Some just get it "right off", and adjust having "tennis shoes" on whilst going downhill on gravel, but some...not so much and will get ahead of themselves and slide. I imagine this is also true of the easyboots ??

So, has anyone tried the Back country ones? I love the idea they are easier to get on!!!!!


----------



## Sunny

I am in the process of purchasing hoof boots and I. Am. So. Confused. Too many options!

Sunny also has a funky shaped hoof, so I don't know what to do.
We never ride more than 10 miles a week, usually more like 2 or 3. I just don't know if I want a low-rise or one that goes over the coronet, or one with the pastern band thing, or with/out gaitors.... So confusing!

Another boarder just got some Easyboot Trails and I like the look of those because of the easy on/off. Just don't know if the shape is right...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crimsons Clover

for wierd shaped hoofs I always reccomend either the edge beacuse of the way it tightens, or the boa boots(for the same reason). I've had great results from both but prefer the edge as it has less bulk to it.


----------



## Saddlebag

My farrier applied my new Cavallo which is similar to the Easyboot Trail, and, well, for my horse no way. This is with my horse and maybe not others. The heel bulbs were too high. The boot was way too wide, overall didn't even begin to fit.


----------



## hemms

I seriously wore my first Old Macs out. 3000 trail miles logged. LOVED them. Then they came out with the G2s, which didn't fit the shape of my horse's feet AT ALL. Went to the renegades and never looked back. All wearable parts are replaceable. 

Whatever you get, the bottom of the boot should be the same shape as the bottom of your horse's foot.


----------



## Gidget

I would NOT get the cavallos. They are bulky and they can rub. I would stay with the easy boots....the cavallos do have "socks" to help prevent rubbing. 

I have easyboot bares. I like them. I just don't use them anymore because my horse needed shoes.


----------



## kitten_Val

I used Bares for couple years, and switched to (more advanced) Edge last year. Edge is easier to get on/off and have the tightening system (so fits wider range of hoofs). I've heard Gloves are VERY nice, but the fit must be perfect. 

Tried Cavallo and hated it. I agree with Gidget: bulky and rubs. Old Macs are very bulky too (comparable to Edge or Renegades).


----------



## Joe4d

if you are only riding 2 to 3 miles a week I wouldnt spend the money on boots


----------



## kitten_Val

Joe4d said:


> if you are only riding 2 to 3 miles a week I wouldnt spend the money on boots


What about rocky parks? And horses with tender feet? I usually ride an hour at the most (as I don't have much interest in trail riding or endurance), but as long as footing is too hard I ALWAYS put boots on.


----------



## Sunny

No matter how short the ride is, Sunny needs them. I can't ride her anywhere but on grass or in the arena or she limps and stumbles like she broke a leg. She is VERY tender-footed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms

Imho, tender feet should be a temporary condition. I would be looking at my horse's nutrition if I could not toughen up it's feet with gradual exposure... or at the trim my farrier was employing. Certain techniques are required to successfully enable a horse to live barefoot. Even my tender QH mare was able to walk the gravel roads barefoot after a year of boots. It did take her that long to grow enough sole and callus. Until my most recent gelding (FjordX), I've always kept boots handy for trails with particularly harsh terrain, but for gravel roads I was able to toughen up their feet over time. Maximus is a stone crusher. Man, is it AWESOME to not worry about feet!


----------



## Sunny

According to my farrier, Sun has great hooves. She's just tender.

She does fine on flat surfaces, but anything uneven hurts her.

Of course, if they are to toughen up, it will be a while down the road. We've only been on the trails for a little over a month, as she's just turned 4.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

hemms said:


> Even my tender QH mare was able to walk the gravel roads barefoot after a year of boots.


There is a big difference between the gravel roads and rocky terrain (with sometime rather sharp or rather big stones). I don't have issues with the 1st, but do with 2nd. My friends put boots on all 4 feet when they go for the week trail riding trip to the mountains. Like with everything it's better to be over-concerned than sorry. :wink:


----------



## Missy May

Sunny said:


> According to my farrier, Sun has great hooves. She's just tender.
> 
> She does fine on flat surfaces, but anything uneven hurts her.
> 
> Of course, if they are to toughen up, it will be a while down the road. We've only been on the trails for a little over a month, as she's just turned 4.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I live in a very rocky dry area where ground temps get pretty hot. I do not trim the soles much on purpose to keep that "build up" there to protect my mare's feet from the heat and rocks. She can easily make it over rocky areas just fine...but I use boots to prevent wear.


----------



## Missy May

I just got my new easyboot trails! Yey! _So_ much easier to put on than the old macs. But, I think the old macs look "tougher" ... which isn't fair since the trails are for under 25 miles a week. I figure since the trails are relatively inexpensive, its a good way to test the "vecro-on" type boot. I couldn't wait, windy or not, so I took a short 3-4 mile ride over pretty rocky, gravely, steep terrain. That is always my concern...can they get the "feel" for the boot well enough to make it over rough, steep terrain w/o slipping, and will they stay fitted. Worked great!!!! And, there is no "handed" to them...so you don't have to look for L or R. They really are "easy".


----------



## Sherri1104

*Reneades ROCK!!!*

These are great boots. Made in the USA (not China like most of the others) and they stay on. I have ridden through mud, streams and steep slop with them. They are so easy to put on. The company is fantastic to work with and are very responsive if you have any questions. I spent over an hour on the phone with the owner who patiently answered my questions. I highly recommend them! I don't have the studs, and have never needed them.

Also, if you don't mind the color orange. It stays much cooler on your horse's feet. Black gets really hot.:lol:


----------



## MyBrandy

Sherri1104 said:


> These are great boots. Made in the USA (not China like most of the others) and they stay on. I have ridden through mud, streams and steep slop with them. They are so easy to put on. The company is fantastic to work with and are very responsive if you have any questions. I spent over an hour on the phone with the owner who patiently answered my questions. I highly recommend them! I don't have the studs, and have never needed them.
> 
> Also, if you don't mind the color orange. It stays much cooler on your horse's feet. Black gets really hot.:lol:


** Ditto - I love my orange Renegades **


----------



## Joe4d

Im waiting to get my horses feet right, My farrier told me he wants to do another couple trims to adjust things before I order boots. She's gonna be in renegades. I really didnt like easyboots. Didnt find them too easy. 

The general consensus among the endurance crowd that arnt using glue ons are the easy boot gloves, or the renegades.
In my trail riding club, most who rarely trot the cavellos are pretty universally used. They seem to last quite some time


----------



## MyBrandy

A friend of mine is using the Cavellos, she did not have problems loosing them or anything, but she doesn't go any faster than working trot..
They also looked really clunky and big to me, but they work for her horse, he's got really bad feet, also has low heal long toe, so he would not be a good candidate for the Renegades..
I don't have personal experience with Easyboots.. was tempted to try the Easyboot Glove / Epics.. 

Anybody have used them successfully?


----------



## Joe4d

lots and lots of endurance riders use the gloves. Fit is critical and you need to be able to do your own touch up trims.


----------



## MyBrandy

Joe4d said:


> lots and lots of endurance riders use the gloves. Fit is critical and you need to be able to do your own touch up trims.


I see.. yes I have been wanting to try those.... my gelding will need a pair of boots too, so I am intrigued to try the Gloves, the only thing is that he's a little bit toed in on one of the feet, so the side of his foot doesn't wear evenly, I am not sure it that would be a problem.. matter of fact for him to hold any boot.


----------



## kitten_Val

MyBrandy said:


> I see.. yes I have been wanting to try those.... my gelding will need a pair of boots too, so I am intrigued to try the Gloves, the only thing is that he's a little bit toed in on one of the feet, so the side of his foot doesn't wear evenly, I am not sure it that would be a problem.. matter of fact for him to hold any boot.


Gloves should be a perfect fit to stay on. You can order the Glove kit to see if it's a good choice for your horse. 

P.S. Touch-up trims are not that big of a deal. :wink:


----------



## Sherri1104

*Go for the Renegades*

I am team Renegade all day long. They have a great website that will give you lots of info. One of the Tevis cup winners is shown with them on. They are so easy to use!! Good luck on your quest!


----------



## qh21797

I have used the Easy boot Epic on my mare forever!!! I love these boots, and have never had a problem with them THey have never come off, and I I cant say enough great things about them. We ride all terrains from muddy to rocky, and everything in between. 
My aunt has some of the Renegades for her TWH. THey had never come off before, but the last ride we took one came off 3 times.

So...I would say ask some folks in your area what they have had the best luck with in the terrain in your area, and weigh your options. and go from there


----------



## scaequestrian

*Renegades 4 Sure!*

LOVE. MY. RENEGADES. 

Hundreds of miles of sharp, slippery, rocky, near-vertical trails. They are still going. They are relatively easy to repair, and Renegade sells replacement parts. I go over mine and replace worn velcro and cables on occasion. They are easy to get on and off and my guys never even notice them. 

I will say that your horse's feet will toughen over time. One thing you can do is to add a bed of pea gravel to an area where she stands frequently. This will help stimulate the sole to thicken and they also like to lay down on it as it conforms to their body shape. Also, the addition of a supplement high in biotin will help with hoof growth. If you can put her in a hard surfaced paddock for a while every day that may help too. My horses were SUPER tender when I moved them from Louisiana (Rocks? What are rocks?) to Arkansas (Holy cow mom! What are these big hard things sticking out of the ground?) I had to use boots EVERY time I rode. Now, they have rock crushers, just from living on the rocky, hard ground. I trim their hooves myself, and I rarely take any sole off. May have your farrier leave a bit more hoof on her too, not take so much sole off when she is trimmed.


----------



## CJ82Sky

<3 my cavallo sports. i just ordered a 2nd pair in the same size bc i use them on 3 of my horses!!! they stay on even when we cross the hudson river! or gallop full out! love love love them!


----------



## Cricket413

I have been using Easyboot BackCountry boots since March. I am looking at moving to Renegades because of some issues I am having with the Backcountrys. I have experienced bruising of the outer hoof wall due to a piece of gravel being stuck in the treads and I have had consistent issues with the back of the boot holding gravel and plant material in the pastern area.

I don't have the ability to do inbetween trims and didn't realize that the boots have to be fit perfectly to work correctly. I'm hoping that the Renegades work better.


----------

